# jmowbray's Fluval Ebi



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Well it's finally here I unpacked it last night and my parents are clueless.  I'll be putting some pics up later this week when I get time. My box-o-rocks are supposed to be here today, so maybe by saturday I will post some hardscape pics. Tank specs. are bellow.

*Tank:*
- 7.9 Gallon Fluval Ebi

*Lighting:*
- 1x26 Watt Finnex Clipon Light

*Filter:*
- Eheim 2013
- Glass lilly inflow & outflow (Calaqua Efflux F1 & Influx X1)

*Substrate:*
- Fluval Shrimp Stratum

*CO2:*
- thatpetplace.com CO2 Regulator for Paintball tanks
- 24oz (Extreme Rage Aluminum Co2 Tank) 
- CLIP CO2 checker
- Up aqua CO2 Atomizer system
- Rhinox Glass Bubble Counter

*Heater:*
- Hydor 200W Inline

*Landscape:*
- RYUTH STONE

*Flora:*
- Hemianthus Callitricoides
- Dwarf Hair Grass

*Fauna:*
-20x Fire Red Cherry Shrimp
-11x Red spotted Nerite

______________________________________________________________

Here's the sequential photos of the HC:

2/25/2011








3/4/2011








3/11/2011








3/18/2011








3/25/2011








4/1/2011








4/9/2011


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Well.....here are the first two photos. I will be draining the tank and working on the hardscape. The only reason the tank is full is to surprise my mother that has no clue I bought another tank. LMAO!!! I might just be kicked out after this one. 



















Please comment on it!!!

JM


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

They are great little tanks. You are on a good track, but I would slope the substrate for a more dynamic layout. Maybe pick one large stone, then a few small. What do you plan on keeping in there?
Also, how old are you man? Don't sneak around with your tanks. Be proud and wear them on the outside, like underpants.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

I really like this rock. Where do you get it from? I like that you found small enough rock for this tank. Even with them being small that big one looks huge.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

forrestp38829 said:


> They are great little tanks. You are on a good track, but I would slope the substrate for a more dynamic layout.


Ya I have to go today and get more substrate that's all that come with the kit. 



forrestp38829 said:


> Maybe pick one large stone, then a few small.


The large rock is the biggest I recieved and the others are around the smallest I recieved. So I went with what I had. 



forrestp38829 said:


> What do you plan on keeping in there?


So far I'm looking at Cherry shrimp.



forrestp38829 said:


> Also, how old are you man? Don't sneak around with your tanks. Be proud and wear them on the outside, like underpants.


See this is where the problem lies. I'm 21 and still living at home and going to school.  I try to be proud and my parents are supportive most of the time but when I set up my 72 gallon the electric bill went up $50. Therefore, when they see another tank they are not happy.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

sampster5000 said:


> I really like this rock. Where do you get it from? I like that you found small enough rock for this tank. Even with them being small that big one looks huge.


The stone is Ryuoh stone from aqua forest aquarium.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks! After I asked the question I found a user selling some in the trade section and jumped on that


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

I seen that!! I was wondering if you got them or not b/c I seen they said they were going shortly after you posted a PM.  Good job!!!


----------



## Morainy (Feb 8, 2010)

It's looking really good already. I see that you opted not to use the background. I took mine out, too.

I think your Ebi will be very easy on the electric bill. The light is only 13 watts, the filter is nano and the tank is covered, so it doesn't lose a lot of heat. Your mom is going to love it, just wait and see. (Speaking as a mom.)


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

I hope you're right Morainy. 

I'm going to be switching the light and going with a Finnex clip on since the light is crap and after 2 hours of use it done for. I would get a replacement but they want me to pay for shipping (it's two days old, it's not like I've been running it for years". Whatever!!!! I guess name brand stuff isn't everything it's thought to be. 

JM


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I am glad I found your thread. I saw those in the LFS the other day, and almost bought one. I was not sure if it would be worth it. I will for sure be tagging along for the ride. As far as the parent thing goes, I am 26 and my Fiancee is 23, and we live with her parents. It is so she can go to school and to help them out. They get a little nervous every time I mention another tank. But it is ok. They said no pets, and now we have 2 cats, 2 leopard geckos, 2 corn snakes, and 5 fish tanks, soon to be 6. They keep saying no more animals, but we just get anyway. All of ours save for the cats, stay in our room. The way I got around the scare of the new tank thing, I started paying the electric bill for them. Now when I say new tank, they just kind of look at me, and let it go. You could try that tack with your mom if it comes down to it. The paying the bill part, not the just bringing more in part. Best of luck, and I am looking forward to where this tank ends up.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Well I just drained the tank to get the rest of the silicone off the back wall. It will be full tomorrow so I can work on the hardscape. I'm not liking the rock on the right. It's very white compared to the other so that one will have to go. 

I was planing on getting a good feel for the hardscape this weekend but I found out that Petsmart doesn't carry any Ebi accessories including the stratum so now I have to order it online.  I hate paying for shipping especially when I drive right past Petsmart on my way to work every day.


----------



## MissGreen08 (Jan 4, 2011)

Really like your hardscape. It looks like tiny mountains!


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Here are some new pics. 

Please comment on the hardscape. I will be adding more sub. to get more height but I have to order it online so it will be awhile before it gets here.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I like it. Are you going to do any sort of moss on the rocks?


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

No I'm just going with HC and some DHG. No moss.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jmowbray said:


> No I'm just going with HC and some DHG. No moss.


Very nice. I didn't think moss would work unless you had some driftwood to make a tree type thing.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

I would do the moss if you do wood. Wood would look pretty cool over the rocks but this is not necessary. The HC will look great by itself!


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

The only wood I have is a large piece that would take the entire tank, so that's not going to work.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Well, I got the bag of substrate in today, arranged the rocks and planted it up. Here's what it looks like right now:

2/18/2011









2/18/2011







Man I didn't realize I have that much HC in my big tank. It's been growing across the java moss wall up at the top since I started the tank but I only started with a couple strands up there the rest was in the sub. I actually had more than this but I put it back in the big tank.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Looking great


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok question for anyone that has grown anything emersed. I've read that some people mist regular water, water from a fertilized tank, water with a dilute % excel in it, micros, etc. 

Which is best???

Thanks for the compliment Cynth!!


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok Still no answer to my question above any how...here are the pics for the first week of growth. Anyone see anything??? I can't really tell but I look at it every day.

2/25/2011









2/25/2011


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

The only thing I can tell is that it's way greener...which I like!!!


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Well I got bored today and snapped another picture so I may well put it on...


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Well week 2 is here. I can see the growth starting now. Here are some pics to see for yourself:

3/4/2011


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Well I'm having a minor set back...the back left corner has delevopled a spider web like fungus. I have read other threads and it seems to be caused by to much moisture. This has got me really confused since the corner that is currently being over-ran has the least amount of mositure compaired to the rest of the tank. The hill is higher back there and the HC always looks dry. 

It seems like the fix is to uncover the tank during the day and cover at night. This scares me since I would hate to come home to dry fried HC in the whole tank. 

Anyone think that I'm over reacting and it's fine to uncover it. I'm not home for 11 hours after the lights come on, so I can't mist it when it looks dry throughout the day. 

JM


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Well week three is here. The first post had the new photo from today along with all the others.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Well week 4 is here I posted a update picture on the first post. 

Here's is a different angle:

3/18/2011


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

That's coming along very nice. I really like those rocks.


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

looking good so far. At least it's still green. Most of my ug has turned all white...


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Week 5 is here, only a couple more weeks to go. Progress pictures are updated in the first post. 

Here's a front shot of the tank:


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Week six is up. Almost time to fill'er up.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Week #7


----------



## Blice (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks great! How does it look from the front view?


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll get a pic from the front tomorrow I don't feel like cleaning off the humidity on the front glass tonight.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Here you go:


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Well everything is ordered and on the way. 24oz CO2 tank is here today, Calaqua pipes are in the mail. Hopefully all essential equipment is here by the weekend so I can flood the thing and watch my HC carpet die.  lol


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

jmowbray said:


> Well everything is ordered and on the way. 24oz CO2 tank is here today, Calaqua pipes are in the mail. Hopefully all essential equipment is here by the weekend so I can flood the thing and watch my HC carpet die.  lol


if you post pics,we'll watch too


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

wow great growth, I can't wait until mine covers up and get it filled.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Well today was the day!!! Here are the pictures:

Filling up (slowly so the HC doesn't pull out)








Half Full








Side shot of the new Bubble counter (I LOVE it so far)








Close up








Temporary placement on 24oz tank. I need to secure it down and this summer I plan on making an ADA stand for it to hide everything. 








Full tank shot and tank is now FULL!!!!!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

VERY nice! I love the carpet, it's amazing! Although, it does seem a bit plain... What are you going to stock it with? Because it seems like they won't have a good place to hide. But don't get me wrong, I LOVE THIS TANK! What are you considering for stocking? I think Amano shrimp would look really good. Just keep that lid on! Good luck! I've been watching this for a while, and I'm excited that it's finally filled!


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

I have to add some DHG yet its' just been to cold here to get anything. I plan on starting with Cherry's since this is my first time with shrimp and then move up to CRS.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh, are you kind of going to outline the rocks with some DHG? And then in the back? That would be neat!


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

word of caution if using dhg and hc, get a underground to slightly above ground divider or the dhg will quckly over grow your hc once it starts sending out runners.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Well it's been over a week since the flooding (almost a week and a half) and not a single dead spot. Co2 is turned up BUT not cranked b/c when I do it just comes out in larger bubbles which go right to the top and pop. Lights are on for 15 hours a day and I dose both marco and mirco every day in the morning. 

The new pipes got here two days ago from Calaqua along with there new CLIP CO2 checker (which I love) and everything looks great. Thanks guys!!! Heater & diffuser are all hooked up inline and running. 

Next week I have some nerites on order to help combat the algae with hopes of having shrimp within the next couple of weeks (weather permitting). 

Here are some shots with ever thing up and running.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Well Nerites have been in for a week now and all are still alive. Shrimp are on order for next week. HC has been under water for some time now and not a single spot died.  

Can't wait from my shrimps!!!!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

jmowbray said:


> Here are some shots with ever thing up and running.


Uhhh... Where? LOL


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Here:


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Well, two of the snails have died but the shrimps are in and kicking. I have lost one which I my fault it was sucked to the inflow. I have now placed a black sponge over it so...problem solved.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

This question is late, but how long did you leave the tank open to get rid of the fungus?


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

I left it uncovered during the day all day and then covered in about an hour before the lights went out at night for about 3 days.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

jmowbray said:


> I left it uncovered during the day all day and then covered in about an hour before the lights went out at night for about 3 days.


How did you deal with the drying leaves?


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

They would just dry off, the actual leaf would never dry out and turn brown. If your leafs look to dry just give them a little mist but not to much since you are trying to dry out that area.

I forgot I also added a drop of either Melifix or Primifix (whichever one contains Tea tree oil) to I believe 16oz of water that I used to mist the plants. I was told by another member that tea tree oil has had some fungicidal properties with some people, so I went with it.

JM


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Well here's a more up-to-date shot of the tank I don't have a current one of the whole tank but let me tell you: I have one heck of an algae outbreak!!!!

Lilly Pipe:









Filled up:









Shrimp:

















Shrimp with saddle:

















Look at that Algae​


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

Wow! Great carpet! looks good!


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

bigboij said:


> word of caution if using dhg and hc, get a underground to slightly above ground divider or the dhg will quckly over grow your hc once it starts sending out runners.


I did not know this! Ahhhh! i havent done this..should I drain and do it?


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Akira said:


> Wow! Great carpet! looks good!


Well it did look great...the key word is "looked." Currently I'm battling every kind of Algae at once which has totally destroyed that nice carpet. 

Here's a current pic. of what has happened to it:











Though it looks green and healthy, 75% of it is covered in a nice green "carpet" of BGA. I'm so upset about it; I'm just crossing my fingers that it comes back strong once the alga is gone. 

Glad you like it though. It took me a long time to get it that nice. 

JM


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

On a postive note; notice how clean the glass is....

I couldn't stand it anymore. I was told not to touch it but I couldn't look at it...


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

sorry to hear about the algae, hopefully you will be left with a nice carpet still when you kick it.

I have a question about the DSM though, so did you end up misting it? Did you dose the water with anything?


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

I misted every morning before the lights came on. The only thing I add to the water was the treatment for the fungus. I counted on the HC to feed from the root so I put RM tabs in the sub.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

ok, cool thanks. I was just unsure if i should mist or not, your carpet came in beautifully so I think I may start doing that.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Well I went on vacation and came back to find my tank covered in so many scuds I couldn't see through the glass. BGA and green dust over everything so bad that I tore up the entire carpet that took me so long to grow. 

This is how the tank looks not and currently I'm unsure what I'm going to do. I sort of like the new look.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

I like the new look too.. sort of minimalist yet nice.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Well it's been a long time since I've had some updated shots. 

I decided that the last scape wasn't really working for me so while I was diving over the summer I seem some wood off in the distance and I knew I had to get it. The wood is pine and has work GREAT in my 72 gallon.

Here's a shot of the tank today:









Also my shrimp from Jimko have finally started to breed this will be their first time so I hope all goes well. 

Here are some shots of the shrimp:



















Let me know what you think.


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

wow just read through everything, i started my hc emerse too on my ebi and i would hate to get algae outbreak like that to since i flood it only 2 weeks ago but i'm glad you kept trying and that driftwood you added in look great are you going to add some moss on it?


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

jmowbray said:


> I decided that the last scape wasn't really working for me so while I was diving over the summer I seem some wood off in the distance and I knew I had to get it. The wood is pine and has work GREAT in my 72 gallon.
> 
> Here's a shot of the tank today:
> Also my shrimp from Jimko have finally started to breed this will be their first time so I hope all goes well.
> Let me know what you think.


Those shrimps really pop out from a distance; the wood also looks great.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Not sure about moss yet. I have some in my 72 but it is covered in Hair algea. UGH!!! I'm going to let the Tenellus grow big and see if I can recreate the habbitat in which I found the wood.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

I guess I thought the shrimp wanted to have a photo shoot. Here's are the crap ton of pictures I just took: 














































My now hot pink BBA  :



























Prego female:


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## mrchach (Sep 8, 2010)

look like you need to do some trimming on the bba

its nice though

cool beans for sure


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Excellent shrimp pics.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

What do you mean? I like the pink.  I found out how to take real nice pics of them with my phone. I take them through the tiny hole on a handheld magnifing glass. lol


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Whoa those are pictures from your PHONE?!?! What phone is it @[email protected] Those are very nice. Even the un-zoomed in ones are from your phone as well?

And that drift wood looks really nice too. Hopefully my sister can find something like that and ship it back! Are you going to tie anything else to grow on the driftwood besides the BBA? I would try to make that driftwood look like a tree. You even have a root system look there. And pink is... I dunno haha.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I think it's about time we get an update


----------

